# compatible printers with iBook?...



## newandwondering (Apr 2, 2005)

I was just wondering what printers are compatible or better suited for the iBook. Also what printers are better in general.. I am a student so I need it to preform the basic printing standards but iIwould like it to be able to print great quality phot's as well. Is this possible with an iBook?  
Thanks so far on all teh help given through this website!  
Erin


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

When I owned an iBook, I used both an older Epson 740 and a Hewlett-Packard 5850 Wireless printer that I bought on sale at Staples last summer. Both work well with my current Powerbook as well.

Do some research on Epson, H-P, and Canon before you buy to find out which models work with the operating system you're running on your iBook. 

Check out the costs of replacing the ink cartridges.

The H-P is expensive compared to the Epson. However, I love the wireless aspect. It worked instantly with both the iBook and Powerbook. I am running OS X 10.3


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

One other thought - check the package listing or with the retailer when you buy to see if the printer cable is included. Apparently, the cable sometimes has to be purchased as a separate item.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I just recently purchased the Canon Pixma MP130 (Printer/Copier/Scanner). Let me tell you, this thing is blowing me away. It prints GREAT pictures. I am using it with an iBook, and best of all.. I got it for $150 at Staples. I don't see how you could get a better deal. (USB Cable NOT included)


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

it's that old guy again. I've been using this iBook for under a year and I have both an Epson Photo 820 and a Epson Photo RX500 on it without problems. I have been getting the cartridges for the 820 refilled at InkJet Island and saving quite a few bucks!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

You could start your search at Apple's Made4Mac website:
http://guide.apple.com/uscategories/hwprinting.lasso

Click on "Inkjet Printers", and "Built for Mac OS X", and click on "Find Products"


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Is this possible with an iBook?


don't worry about your ibook, it's fine. the model of computer has no bearing on the quality of the output from a printer.

determine what you will be using it for, and what volume of printing you will do, then go to the store and find a printer in that category. i'm guessing that if you are a student you will be into the $150-300 range. just make sure whatever you get that on the back it has the little blue mac icon or the icon with the X on it, which means it will work in OS X. nearly all of them do. hp, canon, epson are good brands. stay away from the no name jobbies.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

If you buy it from a best buy or future shop DONT BUY the USB cable from them. Smaller shops generally have them cheaper, but if you dont have any around your local Canadian Tire sells USB cables for $9.99 each (!)


----------



## Repeater04 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've read really good things about the Canon Pixma line.
See thru ink tanks 
Not too expensive to refill
and if you run out a colour , you can still print 
in black and white etc.

Check out www.steves-digicams.com for excellent reviews.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

Two things:

1. You can check out which printers are supported by going to MacintoshHD/Library/Printers . There is a complete listing of printers by brand there. Those are the included drivers. If you buy one that is not in the list of drivers, make sure that the box includes a blue OS X logo. It will then have drivers included in the package. Some newer models may not be in the Library folder for your current system because they weren't available when Apple shipped the OS.

2. The most expensive thing with running a printer is the ink. Manufacturers are almost giving away the printers to get you to use their ink. One refill of the ink cost about three times what I paid for the printer. Getting the cartridges refilled is a partial solution but in the end you end up with crappy quality prints. To keep the quality of your output up, I've come to the conclusion that you need the real thing. Especially if you're going to do a lot of photo printing.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

* Getting the cartridges refilled is a partial solution but in the end you end up with crappy quality prints.*

Boy! I was hoping someone else would finally say this. I've been saying this for AGES. I tried the refilling thing YEARS ago before it was common and it totally destroyed my printer after a couple of refills. Nevermind the quality of the ink is usually total crap. It's not epson archiving ink or anything.

Buyer beware. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

And for my two cents I'll never stop saying "buy canon". I love my S9000


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I would buy the cheapest injet out there. I would refill the ink, either using a kit, or taking to a commercial refiller. I never print pictures at home, particualrly when they can be obtained so cheaply at many local stores (Costco/Wal Mart/Loblaws/etc.)

If you want to print pictures at home, and you do a fair bit of B&W printing, a plan may be to get 2 printers. One to print your pictures, and use only OEM ink in this. The second is to get a cheap laser for everyday printing.

The downside is the initial cost, as well as having room for 2 printers. The upside is that, if you print a fair bit, your cost per page will be lower, with overall quality being higher. The hard part is figuring out what is the magic number of pages (colour vs. B&W) for this setup.


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

To Cptkirk and Pamela, I must finally doing something right. As I have said I take my cartridges(Epson) to InkJet Island and I get wonderful results and they guarantee the refill, that is if the ink don't flow after their refilling you get your money back)


----------

